# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] έπιπλο (μικρή ντουλάπα) και ηλεκτρική συσκευή (μικρό ψυγείο)!

## mpikis

Καλησπέρα σας..θα ήθελα οποίος έχει ψυγείακι μικρο ή μια ντουλάπα μικρη ή και τα δύο  και θέλει να το  δώσει.. ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου!ερχομαι να το παρω  εγω...

----------

